# فوائد البروبيوتيك للجسم..



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2010)

فوائد البروبيوتيك للجسم..





​ 
يحتوي الجهاز الهضمي على انواع من البكتيريا المفيدة والتي يحتاجها الجسم في اتمام عملية الهضم، كما توفر الحماية من البكتيريا الضارة. وهذه تسمى البروبيوتك

ويمكنك إضافة البروبيوتيك إلى نظامك الغذائي عن طريق المكملات الغذائية أو الأطعمة مثل اللبن والحليب، والعصائر ،وبعض مشروبات الصويا. المخللات، صلصة الصويا، والتي تحتوي على lactobacillus لاكتوباسيلاس

وتساعد البروبيوتيك الجسم على:

1- علاج الاسهال، وخاصة في حالات العلاج باستخدام المضادات الحيوية والتي قد تسبب مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي(المضادات الحيوية تقتل البكتيريا الضارة والنافعة).

2- معالجة ومنع العدوى بالخمائر في المهبل ومجرى البول.

3- معالجة متلازمة القولون العصبي.

4- الوقاية من سرطان القولون والمثانة ومنع نمو المواد التي تسبب السرطان.

5- المعالجة السريعة لبعض انواع العدوى المعوية.

6- معالجة ومنع الاكزيما عند الاطفال.

7- منع او تخفيف شدة اعراض الرشح والانفلونزا.

8- المحافظة على التوازن بين البكتيريا النافعة والضارة في الجهاز الهضمي

9- تساعد على التخلص من الغازات والفضلات المتحللة

10- استعمال البروبيوتيك مفيد للاشخاص الذين يستعملون المضادات لفترة طويلة

11- تساعد على تنشيط الجهاز المناعي وبالتالي تقليل الاصابة بالعدوى

12- تحسن هضم اللاكتوز ويساعد على تحمل اللاكتوز وتحسن عملية الهضم خاصة هضم الدهون والكربوهيدرات والبروتينات

13- يخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم في جسم الانسان

14- تحسين امتصاص المعادن والمواد الغذائية ويقلل من الالتهابات

15- يتحكم بنمو البكتيريا الضارة في حالات وظروف التوتر

16- تلعب دورا في توازن الهرمونات الجنسية وتحسن الخصوبة

17- تقلل من احتمال الاصابة بحالات مثل قدم الرياضي والكانديدا الناتجة عن الخمائر والفطريات

18- التخلص من السموم وانتاج الاجسام المضادة.

ويرى بعض الباحثين ان البروبيوتيك قد يحسن الصحة العامة. ففي دراسة سويدية صغيرة ، اعطيت مجموعة من الموظفين بروبيوتيك لاكتوباسيللوس وكانت النتيجة ان تغيب عدد اقل منهم عن العمل بسبب أمراض الجهاز التنفسي أو الجهاز الهضمي من الموظفين الذين لم يعطوا البروبيوتيك.

ويمكن اضافة الأطعمة التي تحتوي على بروبيوتيك لاتباع نظام غذائي صحي. او الحصول عليها عن طريق المكملات الغذائية، بعد استشارة الطبيب.

ويفضل اعطاء المريض (خاصة الأطفال), الذي يتناول المضادات الحيوية البروبيوتيك بفرق 4 ساعات عن موعد تناول المضاد الحيوي للحصول على أفضل النتائج.

موقع الصحة العامة


----------



## فتون (2 يناير 2011)

حلوووووو كثيير
بحب ضيف شوية معلومات من اللي ذكر وطبعا معروفين
ان للبروتين سواء من مصادر نباتية أو حيوانية العديد من الفوائد المختلفة فهو مهم جدا لبناء الكتلة العضلية في جسم الإنسان حيث ان أي فقد فيها سوف يكون له دور كبير وخطير علي الصحة حيث أن العضلات تساهم بشكل كبير في حماية الجسم من أي صدمات وكذلك تلعب في قوة ونشاط الإنسان كما ان للبروتينات دورا كبيرا في عملية بناء الأنسجة وتجديدها ومن أمثال ذلك الشعر والأظافر فتناول البروتينات يساهم في صيانة الجسم ومكوناته المختلفة.وتلعب البروتينات دورا حيويا في تصنيع العديد من المركبات والعناصر داخل الجسم والتي تقوم بدور مهم في التفاعلات الحيوية مثل الهرمونات المختلفة والإنزيمات التي تقوم بتسهيل التفاعلات وتنظيمها وعلي سبيل المثال البروتينات التي نتناولها تعتبر أساس تركيب الهرمونات المختلفة مثل هرمون الأنسولين وهو الهرمون المسؤول عن تنظيم السكر داخل الجسم ويساهم هذا الهرمون في إدخال السكر داخل الخلية وبالتالي إنقاص تركيزه في الدم وتنظيمه

شاطر كليمووووو


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا فتون للمشاركة

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

مانا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


>




كلدانية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

*موضوع راائع 
الرب يبارككم 
أخى كليمو لمجهوكم الجميل جدا
 شكراا جداا*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع وجميل 
شكرا كتيررر كليمووو 
على الافادة  المعلومات 
الجميلة والرائعة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

